# Elk Drug Store from Colfax, Wash. with embossed elk



## stephengray (Jan 22, 2018)

A very nice elk embossed drugstore bottle from Colfax, Washington I added recently.


----------



## willong (Feb 24, 2019)

stephengray said:


> A very nice elk embossed drugstore bottle from Colfax, Washington I added recently.View attachment 181227



Hi stephengray,

That's a dandy!  Given your location, I'm guessing you purchased the bottle rather than having dug it--right?


----------



## sandchip (Feb 26, 2019)

That's a killer, Stephen!


----------



## stephengray (Jun 24, 2019)

willong said:


> Hi stephengray,
> 
> That's a dandy!  Given your location, I'm guessing you purchased the bottle rather than having dug it--right?



Yep! Good ole eBay bottle.


----------



## stephengray (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

